# Canon’s Inkjet Single and Multi-Function Printers Receive a Consumer Electronics Industry Performanc



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 9, 2018)

```
<em>This Award Marks a Company First for the Inkjet Single and Multi-Function Printer Group from NPD</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., January 9, 2018</strong> – Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, has received a consumer electronics industry performance award for the “Top Increase in Market Share” in the Inkjet Single and Multi-Function Printer category in North America from The NPD Group. This award was determined by data from The NPD Group Retail Tracking Service for the 12-month period ending October 2017. During that time, the Company’s Inkjet Single and Multi-Function Printers achieved the Top Increase in Market Share in North America<sup>1</sup>.</p>
<p>“We are very excited to receive this award from The NPD Group recognizing the stellar North America market share increase of our Inkjet Single and Multi-Function printers,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “This is a true testament to Canon’s hard work and dedication, as we pride ourselves on continuously striving to provide the highest quality and experience for our customers.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>


<p>“Congratulations to Canon for its accomplishment in earning the Top Increase in Market Share in North America for its Inkjet Single and Multi-Function printers,” said Ian Hamilton, President, Technology Sector, The NPD Group. “In a fast-paced and ever evolving industry, we know manufacturers are regularly having to solve for new challenges, and the NPD Consumer Electronics Industry Performance Awards aim to celebrate a few of the brands that are leading the industry, as well as kick-off an exciting year ahead.”</p>
<p>Canon PIXMA and MAXIFY inkjet printers feature high-quality ink systems, wireless connectivity, and simple copy, scan and print options that customers find useful to help increase work productivity and beautifully document memories. With core Canon technology, such as FINE (Full-photolithography Inkjet Nozzle Engineering) print heads, controlling microscopic ink droplets and the ChromaLife100+ system, users can expect long-lasting prints with superb image quality.</p>
<p>For more information on Canon printers, please visit: <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home" target="blank"><strong>usa.canon.com</strong></a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: Canon’s Inkjet Single and Multi-Function Printers Receive a Consumer Electronics Industry Perfor*

After having had HP printers for many times i actually bought a canon printer in 2017.. Love it, but how annoying contrary to HP.. Canon really sucks at not having linux drivers.. Definitely way below par


----------



## Talys (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Canon’s Inkjet Single and Multi-Function Printers Receive a Consumer Electronics Industry Perfor*

Pixma Pro inkjet are so far above competitors when it comes to output that there isn't anything else even close to being 8n the same league. 

Factor in sale prices, and the 100 is a runaway champion when it comes to a genuinely useful professional tool. 




Memirsbrunnr said:


> After having had HP printers for many times i actually bought a canon printer in 2017.. Love it, but how annoying contrary to HP.. Canon really sucks at not having linux drivers.. Definitely way below par



It wouldn't matter to me even if they did have Linux drivers, because I do nearly 100% of my pixma pro printouts from Light Room.

The prints on the Pixma Pros are so good I would copy my files on to an SD card and print them from a BlackBerry if I had to.


----------



## LDS (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Canon’s Inkjet Single and Multi-Function Printers Receive a Consumer Electronics Industry Perfor*



Memirsbrunnr said:


> After having had HP printers for many times i actually bought a canon printer in 2017.. Love it, but how annoying contrary to HP.. Canon really sucks at not having linux drivers.. Definitely way below par



Canon SOHO and office printers - Pixma and i-Sensys - do have Linux drivers. Pixma Pro and imagePROGRAF photo printers AFAIK don't.

HP left the pro photo market, but the larger DesignJet - and there are no Linux drivers for those either.

AFAIK Epson doesn't have Linux drivers for its high-end photo printers as well, and doesn't support Linux drivers anyway.

With almost all professional using Apple, or Windows - because pro software applications run on them -, there's very little incentive to make drivers available for Linux - they won't increase sales.

I prefer to decide first what I need to produce, and the select the tools to achieve it, and not viceversa.


----------



## unfocused (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Canon’s Inkjet Single and Multi-Function Printers Receive a Consumer Electronics Industry Perfor*

I guess giving away printers helps you gain market share.


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Canon’s Inkjet Single and Multi-Function Printers Receive a Consumer Electronics Industry Perfor*



LDS said:


> Memirsbrunnr said:
> 
> 
> > After having had HP printers for many times i actually bought a canon printer in 2017.. Love it, but how annoying contrary to HP.. Canon really sucks at not having linux drivers.. Definitely way below par
> ...


Actually I tried the 3rd party non canon drivers.. They did not work... The original canon drivers for my PIXMA model did not exist, even called the canon helpdesks in denmark and england, and they just told me linux drivers for my pixma model did not exist.. Use apple or windows.. I found that quite blunt and not very helpful.


----------



## LDS (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Canon’s Inkjet Single and Multi-Function Printers Receive a Consumer Electronics Industry Perfor*



Memirsbrunnr said:


> Actually I tried the 3rd party non canon drivers.. They did not work... The original canon drivers for my PIXMA model did not exist, even called the canon helpdesks in denmark and england, and they just told me linux drivers for my pixma model did not exist.. Use apple or windows.. I found that quite blunt and not very helpful.



Which model is yours?


----------



## Talys (Jan 10, 2018)

*Re: Canon’s Inkjet Single and Multi-Function Printers Receive a Consumer Electronics Industry Perfor*



unfocused said:


> I guess giving away printers helps you gain market share.



Everyone does that, though. The "real" money is in the ink and the paper afterwards.

I use Canon paper, but I use third party ink.


----------

